# Rocky Mountain Händler in Deutschland



## Kind der Küste (8. Oktober 2006)

Moinmoin!
Hier in HH ist es relativ schwer Ersatzteile wie z.B. Schaltaugen etc. von RM zu bekommen.

Wo gibt es noch weitere RM Händler?
Am besten wäre es wenn diese Läden auch ne Homepage hätten.
Habe bei google nicht so richtig  was gefunden.

Ich danke euch schon mal.

Gruß


----------



## Evil77 (8. Oktober 2006)

Radsport von Hachet GmbH
Breutenfelder Str.9
20251 Hamburg

Phone: 	040-480604-17/16
Fax: 	 040-465842
Email: 	 [email protected]

------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.bikes.com/index.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kind der Küste (8. Oktober 2006)

Hat von Hacht Rocky Mountain?
Ich bin davon ausgegangen das die das nicht haben.... 
Deswegen habe ich da gar nicht gefragt...
Danke!


----------



## Catsoft (8. Oktober 2006)

Von Hacht ist RM Dealer. Stehen alle auch auf der BikeAction Homepage


----------



## numinisflo (8. Oktober 2006)

Genau. Ist alles bei Bikeaction auf der HP zu finden.

Da gibts ne Händlersuche, du kannst dir alle Canadian Corner Dealer anschauen usw.....

http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=9


----------

